# Yucca rostrata mit Blütenstand



## Echinopsis (17. Juni 2012)

...habe ich gestern entdeckt an meiner großen rostrata!
Echt geil!


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Yucca rostrata mit Blütenstand*

11 Tage später:


----------

